

I sometimes can upvote twice...bug? - ptn

On the main page, I upvoted a story and then opened the comment thread and I could upvote it again.  It only worked on some stories.  I then went to 'new' and tried it there, and there too it worked on some only.  I haven't tried the other way around (first upvote from comment thread and then from the list of stories). Is this a bug?
======
pg
The http request for the first vote was probably still being processed when
the second page was generated, so it still produced the up-arrow. When you
clicked on it, though, the second vote would have been ignored by the server.

~~~
ptn
Not in my case, I gave the new two points.

~~~
pg
The Javascript on the page always seems to increase the score. You have to
reload to be sure if it did.

~~~
ptn
Oops, yeah. Not a bug then :P

------
wyatt
Can everyone trying to check do so on this comment? It would be much
appreciated :)

~~~
icey
Well, downvoting works.

~~~
wyatt
now that its confirmed that downvoting works, maybe you should try upvoting
like OP and check

